# Echolot GARMIN 550C???



## Weiserhai (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo

hatt jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Gerät????


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Echolot GARMIN 550C???*

Hast du das gelesen?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272651

Jürgen


----------



## Weiserhai (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Echolot GARMIN 550C???*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hast du das gelesen?
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272651
> 
> Jürgen


 nein habe ich nicht!!

Wollte nur wissen ob jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht hatt,weil ich es habe!!!


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Echolot GARMIN 550C???*



> ob jemand damit schon erfahrungen gemacht hatt,*weil ich es habe!!!*


Dann hättest du doch deine Erfahrungen in dem Thread beschreiben können, darüber würden sich manche hier freuen.
So auch ich, da mich das gleiche Echolot interessiert!
Bevor man einen neuen Thread eröffnet, sollte man auch mal die Suche benutzen(ob es das Thema schon gibt), dort taucht der verlinkte Thread dann sofort auf!
(nebenher soll sich das 550C sich nur durch die höhere Auflösung vom 500C unterscheiden!)

Ach übrigends, noch herzlich willkommen im Board.

Jürgen


----------



## Weiserhai (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Echolot GARMIN 550C???*

ja danke, habe das Gerät aber noch nicht im einsatz gehabt,hatte mir es am Anfang des Jahres zugelegt. Und wollte mal wissen wie es so ist,man findet ja noch nichts über dieses Echolot!


----------



## Lenger06 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Echolot GARMIN 550C???*

Ich habe das 500C seit ca nem halben Jahr auf dem Rhein im Einsatz! Finde für das Geld ist es wirklich ein sehr gutes Echolot. Es ist sehr einfach in der Bedienung und liefert gute Bilder. Fische und Grund (Kanten usw.) werden gut dargestellt. Du solltest natürlich nur wie bei jedem Echolot die Fischsymbole ausschalten. Ich bin auch noch in der "Kennenlernphase", da ich es jetzt erst 5 mal im Einsatz hatte. 

Gruß


----------



## Weiserhai (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Echolot GARMIN 550C???*

Hallo

ist ein 60°Grad Winkel zu viel bei 20Meter wasser tiefe? Habe gehört das wären zu jeder Seite 12meter!

Was sagt ihr dazu???


----------



## Weiserhai (10. August 2014)

*AW: Echolot GARMIN 550C???*



Weißerhai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ist ein 60°Grad Winkel zu viel bei 20Meter wasser tiefe? Habe gehört das wären zu jeder Seite 12meter!
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu???



Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit??


----------



## Bosch1214 (28. August 2014)

*AW: Echolot GARMIN 550C???*



Weißerhai schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ist ein 60°Grad Winkel zu viel bei 20Meter wasser tiefe? Habe gehört das wären zu jeder Seite 12meter!
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu???



Warum soll 60° zu viel sein? Das Problem bei großen SchallkegelÖffnungswinkeln ist nicht der große Abtastbereich, der ist ja erwünscht, sondern die Frage, wann ich über dem Fisch bin. 
Den Abtastbereich kannst Du so berechnen:
Durchmesser des Kegels auf Grund = 
2 x Wassertiefe x tan(Winkel:2)
also bei 60 ° sind das d= 2 x 20m x tan 30° und das sind
d = 2 x 20 x0,577 = 23 m, d.h. bei 20 m hat dein Schallkegel auf Grund einen Durchmeser von 23 m, links und rechts also 12,5 m.


----------



## JungausHamburg (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Echolot GARMIN 550C???*

ist es nicht so das wenn man sein A-Scope (Echtzeitanzeige von Fischschwärmen, die durch das Schwingersignal erfasst werden)nutzt die kegelbreite angezeigt bekommt ?


----------



## Spinnenfänger (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Echolot GARMIN 550C???*







Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spinnenfänger (9. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Echolot GARMIN 550C???*

Hier mal paar bilder von meinen 550c. Am rechten Bildschirmrand sieht man das a scope.je nach Frequenz ist der sendekegel größer oder kleiner.auf den fotos ist er um die 15m bei 77kHz.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------

